# I am New to FreeBSD. Need to Install CITRIX  Workspace.



## saikat (Aug 29, 2020)

I am New to FreeBSD. Need to Install CITRIX  Workspace to access the office window server. I have downloaded the both the 13.6 version and 20.06 Tar file from Citix website and copied the same to /usr/ports/distfiles. However I am not able to install the same. Need some assistance as every time I run the Ports command it returns an error asking me to download the citrix 13.6 tar file.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 29, 2020)

Which port is it you are trying to install? There is net/citrix_ica, but it's asking for  linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz. I don't see any other port which might be what you are trying to install:






						FreshPorts -- Search
					

Search




					www.freshports.org


----------



## saikat (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes I have wrongly mentioned the CITRIX version. I copied the linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz into /usr/ports/distfiles but still getting the error

 citrix_ica-13.10.0 May not be redistributed due to licensing. Please
visit https://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/linux/ accept their
license and download linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz into /usr/ports/distfiles.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 29, 2020)

I can't reproduce the error. After placing linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz in /usr/ports/distfiles, make runs through ( I stopped the build at linux alsa lib ). Check if the file is really in place.


----------



## saikat (Nov 12, 2020)

Sucessfully Got CITRIX installed in FuryBSD, However could install the same on FreeBSD 12.01 . Followed the same process however got the Following error. unable to understand why as FuryBSD uses the same process as FreeBSD and have sucessfully installed CITRIX receiver.

```
===>  Installing for citrix_ica-13.10.0
===>  Checking if citrix_ica is already installed
===> Registering installation for citrix_ica-13.10.0
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/config/.server:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/config/appsrv.template:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/config/module.ini:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/config/wfclient.template:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/eula.txt:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/help/index.htm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/1ec4d31a.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/2c543cd1.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/3513523f.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/399e7759.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/3ad48a91.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/415660c1.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/4bcd7fc4.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/4d654d1d.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/653b494a.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/6faac4e3.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/72fa7371.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/7651b327.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/7999be0d.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/85cf5865.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/DigiCertSHA2SecureServerCA.pem:No such file
or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/c692a373.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/ed049835.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/C:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/de.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/de.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/de.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/de.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/de/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/de/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/de/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/en.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/en.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/en.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/en.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/en/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/en/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/en/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/es.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/es.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/es.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/es.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/es/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/es/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/es/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/fr.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/fr.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/fr.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/fr.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/fr/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/fr/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/fr/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/ja.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/ja.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/ja.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/ja.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/ja/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/ja/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/ja/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/ru.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/ru.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/ru/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/ru/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/ru/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/zh_CN:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/zh_CN.UTF-8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/zh_CN.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/zh_CN.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/zh_HANS.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/zh_HANS.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/zh_HANS/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/zh_HANS/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/zh_HANS/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/zh_SN:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/zh_SN.UTF-8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/zh_SN.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/nls/zh_SN.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/pkginf/F.core.linuxx86:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/pkginf/Ver.core.linuxx86:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/pkginf/changeno.dat:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/config/debug.ini:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/util/pnabrowse_launch:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/etc/icalicense/clientlicense:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2020)

The actual error probably happened somewhere before this.


----------



## saikat (Nov 12, 2020)

How do I reinstall CITRIX as every time I try i am getting the same error

```
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica # make install clean
===>  Installing for citrix_ica-13.10.0
===> Checking if citrix_ica is already installed
===> Registering installation for citrix_ica-13.10.0
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/config/.server:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/config/appsrv.template:No such file or directory
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2020)

Which file did you download from the Citrix site? Do `make clean` then `make`. Do any errors show up?


----------



## saikat (Nov 12, 2020)

linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz as the Port allows for only this file


here is the entire error...

```
root@freebsd-saturn:/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica # make install clean
===>   NOTICE:

The citrix_ica port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed
in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/contributing/ports-contributing.html#maintain-port

===> citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by citrix_ica-13.10.0 for building
===> Extracting for citrix_ica-13.10.0
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz.
===> Patching for citrix_ica-13.10.0
===> Applying FreeBSD patches for citrix_ica-13.10.0 from /usr/ports/net/ci
trix_ica/files
===> citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on executable: fakeroot - found
===> Configuring for citrix_ica-13.10.0
===> Staging for citrix_ica-13.10.0
===> citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on package: linux-c7-alsa-lib>0 - found
===> citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on package: linux-c7-gtk2>0 - found
===> citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on package: linux-c7-libxml2>0 - found
===> citrix_ica-13.10.0 depends on package: linux-c7-motif>0 - found
===> Generating temporary packing list
cd /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0 && /bin/sh -c './setup
wfc'
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/hinst: /usr/por
ts/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/echo_cmd: Exec format e
rror
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/hinst: /usr/por
ts/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/echo_cmd: Exec format e
rror
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/hinst: /usr/por
ts/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/echo_cmd: Exec format e
rror
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/hinst: /usr/por
ts/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/echo_cmd: Exec format e
rror
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/hinst: /usr/por
ts/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/echo_cmd: Exec format e
rror
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/hinst: /usr/por
ts/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/echo_cmd: Exec format e
rror
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/hinst: /usr/por
ts/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/echo_cmd: Exec format e
rror
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/hinst: /usr/por
ts/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/echo_cmd: Exec format e
rror
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/hinst: /usr/por
ts/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/echo_cmd: Exec format e
rror
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/hinst: /usr/por
ts/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/echo_cmd: Exec format e
rror
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/hinst: /usr/por
ts/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/echo_cmd: Exec format e
rror
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/hinst: /usr/por
ts/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/./linuxx86/echo_cmd: Exec format e
rror
install -m 555 /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/wfcmgr /usr/ports/net/citrix_
ica/work/stage/usr/local/bin/wfcmgr
install -m 555 /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/wfica /usr/ports/net/citrix_i
ca/work/stage/usr/local/bin/wfica
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient/confi
g
cd /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/linuxx86/linuxx86.cor/
&& /bin/sh -c '(/usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 | /usr/bin/cpio -dumpl $2 >/dev/null
2>&1) && /usr/bin/find -Ed $1 $3 \( -type d -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''
$2'\'' && chmod 755 "$@"'\'' . {} + -o -type f -exec /bin/sh -c '\''cd '\''
$2'\'' && chmod 0644 "$@"'\'' . {} + \)' COPYTREE_SHARE . /usr/ports/net/cit
rix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient
cp -f /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0/setupwfc /usr/ports/
net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/ICAClient
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/lib/browser_plu
gins/symlinks/linux-firefox
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/ICAClient/npica.so /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/sta
ge/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-firefox/
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/lib/browser_plu
gins/symlinks/linux-opera
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/ICAClient/npica.so /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/sta
ge/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-opera/
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/lib/browser_plu
gins/symlinks/linux-opera-devel
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/ICAClient/npica.so /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/sta
ge/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-opera-devel/
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/lib/browser_plu
gins/symlinks/linux-seamonkey
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/ICAClient/npica.so /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/sta
ge/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-seamonkey/
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===> Installing for citrix_ica-13.10.0
===> Checking if citrix_ica is already installed
===> Registering installation for citrix_ica-13.10.0
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/config/.server:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/config/appsrv.template:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/config/module.ini:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/config/wfclient.template:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/eula.txt:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/help/index.htm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/1ec4d31a.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/2c543cd1.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/3513523f.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/399e7759.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/3ad48a91.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/415660c1.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/4bcd7fc4.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/4d654d1d.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/653b494a.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/6faac4e3.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/72fa7371.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/7651b327.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/7999be0d.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/85cf5865.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/DigiCertSHA2SecureServerCA.pem:No such file
or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/c692a373.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/ed049835.0:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/C:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/de.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/de.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/de.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/de.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/de/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/de/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/de/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/en.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/en.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/en.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/en.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/en/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/en/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/en/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/es.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/es.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/es.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/es.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/es/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/es/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/es/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/fr.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/fr.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/fr.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/fr.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/fr/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/fr/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/fr/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/ja.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/ja.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/ja.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/ja.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/ja/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/ja/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/ja/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/ru.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/ru.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/ru/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/ru/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/ru/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/zh_CN:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/zh_CN.UTF-8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/zh_CN.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/zh_CN.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/zh_HANS.UTF-8/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/zh_HANS.UTF-8/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/zh_HANS/XCapture:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/zh_HANS/hinst.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/zh_HANS/setupwfc.msg:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/zh_SN:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/zh_SN.UTF-8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/zh_SN.UTF8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/nls/zh_SN.utf8:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/pkginf/F.core.linuxx86:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/pkginf/Ver.core.linuxx86:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/pkginf/changeno.dat:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/config/debug.ini:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/ICAClient/util/pnabrowse_launch:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/l
ocal/etc/icalicense/clientlicense:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2020)

This is the source of the error: 

```
cd /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/citrix_ica-13.10.0 && /bin/sh -c './setupwfc'
ELF binary type "0" not known.
```

That means you don't have the Linux compatibility enabled.


----------



## saikat (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks... Have installed the Linux Binaries and it successfully installed.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi saikat , do you have audio through Citrix Receiver?  From the Makefile, it appears that it disables it from the configuration.  I would like to be able to connect my microphone and audio out.


----------



## the3ajm (Jan 28, 2021)

Have anyone tried installing Citrix Workspace 2101 since it looks like only 13.10 was covered by the ports tree? I need app protection enabled during the install.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Jan 28, 2021)

No, but I am interested if that would enhance functionality.  My workplace has Citrix Receiver HTML5 (no install required) and that works great, but my microphone isn't picked up by Chromium and Firefox has the "Devices" option completely disabled.  I was hoping to try to build that from source, but would need help compiling it for sure.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 12, 2021)

tOsYZYny said:


> … My workplace has Citrix Receiver HTML5 (no install required) …



I no longer have the light option, so I'm looking at outdated Citrix Receiver, and Citrix Workspace. Respectively:

<https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/81668/>
<https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/81669/>


----------



## tOsYZYny (Aug 12, 2021)

I used the native version which worked okay.  My complaints were 2-fold, 1, the microphone didn't work and any output sound was often slightly garbled, and 2, it seemed more sluggish / heavier when rendering the remote desktop.

The last time I used the native version, the compilation was fairly straightforward.  Basically, download the tarball from their website, then build the port making sure to do the recursive configure option to simplify configuration.  Once you do that, you should have a working executable (wfica) probably located under /usr/local somewhere.  Let me know if you still have issues and I can help debug the installation from ports.

Correction, I see that it is no longer in ports, it was under ica-client previously I believe.  That is uncharted territory for me.  I would probably use VirtualBox and install Citrix Workspace there.

Whenever I need to join a team conference, I use firefox natively to make/receive calls and use the callback option in teams.  The sound is not great through the HTML5 (light) client.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 13, 2021)

Thanks,



tOsYZYny said:


> the native version



Citrix _Workspace_? <https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/81669/post-526827> for a screenshot of part of the content of the archive.



tOsYZYny said:


> no longer in ports,



Citrix _Receiver_ is still there, linked from the head of <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/81668/>.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Aug 14, 2021)

Yes, you're right, I don't know what I was looking at.  So, were you still having issues with installing or running it?  If so, I can build it from ports and get it running with my environment to help guide you through the process.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 15, 2021)

tOsYZYny said:


> still having issues with installing or running it?



Yes.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Aug 16, 2021)

On FreeBSD 13.0-p3, though I had this running on 12 as well.

portsnap fetch install
cd /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica

make config-recursive #(accept defaults)

# download citrix receiver @ https://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/linux/receiver-for-linux-latest.html
# move to /usr/ports/distfiles
mv linuxx86-13.10.0.20.tar.gz /usr/ports/distfiles

make install

# login to your citrix portal
# click on your desktop / application (download ica file)
# wfica <ica file>


I am logged in right now using this without any issue other than what I previously mentioned:

1. poor sound output
2. no microphone detection
3. slow performance, chrome light version is much better, lower CPU usage


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 16, 2021)

Citrix Receiver

No problem with installation. The problem is at <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/81668/>


----------

